# 97' - Was a very good year for clubbing - Direct Link Mix



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Back to 1997 - Im my opinion of the best years for this style of music, all way ahead of it's time, reminds me of just sitting back in the garden on a hot summers day, sipping a beer trying to get the sun out of my eyes, head nodding waiting for all my mates to come over ready for a trip to a club, shower n shave, short sleeves on.....I've hand picked these tracks as in each way every one of them had that - 'Oh f..k' impact the first time you heard em played, maybe some now are a lill cheesy but all the same, they are on my list for 97' year mix. A choppy but wtf. lol Certainly not exhaustive or argued as the best from 97' or even some of the better mix versions but hope you enjoi em like I do, some nice piano cuts in here. - An oldie one of my, first put together in 2007. but as the sun is out - yay

:thumb:

Click here to Stream mp3

[01]. White Town - Your Woman 
[02]. Blue Boy - Remember Me 
[03]. Robert Miles - One & One (Radio Edit) 
[04]. The Source - You Got The Love (Rhythm Master Classic Vocal Mix) 
[05]. Robin S - Show Me Love (Stones Club Mix) 
[06]. Shola Ama - You Might Need Somebody (IlL_In_Tons_Club_Mix) 
[07]. Ultra Nate - Free (Radio Edit) 
[08]. Course - Aint Nobody (Club Mix) 
[09]. Double 99 - Ripgroove (Radio Edit) 
[10]. Faithless - Insomnia (Original Mix) 
[11]. Heller & Farley Project - Ultra Flava (Rhythm Masters Club Edit) 
[12]. 187 Lockdown - Gunman (Blunt Edit) [13]. Gala - Freed From Desire (Mr Jack Club Mix) 
[14]. Eivissa - Oh La La La (Salinsa Mix) 
[15]. Lucid - I Cant Help Myself (Lucid Vocal Mix) 
[16]. Sash - Encore Une Fois (Original 12) 
[17]. PF Project - Choose Life (JDS Vocal Mix) 
[18]. Livin Joy - Dont Stop Movin (Original Edit)


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

some good tracks but not enough trance tracks there for my liking


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

I could happily chill to that mate. Cheers


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

You seriously have to wind forward to 98 and 99!!!
Cafe Del Mar is the absolute ultimate!!!


----------



## hoppy (Jun 11, 2008)

80's mate MADCHESTER:wave:


----------

